# حصررررياً: كتب الـ FE Exam وصلت



## HMS (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*

 *زملائي المهندسين، فبعد البحث من خلال النت في المواقع الهندسية الاجنبية وملفات التورنت

*  *تم بحمد الله إيجاد ما اسميه حقيبة الـ FE Exam التي بفضل الله ستساعدك على مراجعة

الكورسات الهندسية المختلفة التي تمت دراستها في الجامعة وبعض هذه الكورسات

لم تدرس في بعض جامعاتنا مثل اخلاقيات المهن الهندسية وغيرها ..

ولكن كلها موجوده في هذه الحقيبة إن شاء الله ..*
​ 

 *::: مكونات الحقيبة :::*

​*- جزء من مذكرة: عن أهمية الـ FE + بعض المعلومات والإحصائيات المتعلقة بمعدل الطلاب المجتازين وغيرها.*
 *
- كتاب: FE Reference Public Handbook وهو المرجع الرئيسي.*
 *
- كتاب: Reused Handbook وهو الكتاب الذي يسمح لك بإستعماله في قاعة الإمتحان. (التسمية وصفية فقط والكتاب ليس بهذا الإسم)*
 *
- ورقة: وهي عبارة عن جدول مواعيد اقامة الإختبارات خلال الـ 8 سنوات قادمة.


** ::: ملاحظة :::

*​*لقد قمت بتقسيم الملفات إلى 6 اجزاء لأن* *نظام المنتدى لا يسمح بأن ارفع اكثر من 2.44 MB

وهناك* *ملفات حجمها اكبر من ذلك حتى بعد عملية الضغط!* *وبصراحة لا اريد أن ارفع الملفات

على مواقع الرفع الأخرى* *حتى لا تحذف مع مرور الوقت فلذلك قسمت الملفات إلى 6 اجزاء ورفعتها في المرفقات.*​* 

::: خطوات فتح الملفات :::

1. قم بتنزيل جميع الأقسام الستة وأجعلها في مجلد واحد أو على سطح المكتب (اهم شيء اجعلها مع بعض)

2. اضغط بزر الماوس الأيمن على أي جزء من الأجزاء السته ثم اختر أستخراج هنا أو Extract Here .. وبذلك ستظهر جميع ما بداخل هذه الأجزاء من كتب ومذكرات.*
 *
توضيح*

 *




*
​*

طبعاً هذا العمل هو اجتهاد شخصي ومن الأكيد انه ليس كاملاً ولكنه قد يفي بالغرض في الكثير من الحالات ..


اشكركم على اهتمامكم ..


وإذا أي شخص عنده إضافة عن الإمتحان سواءً كانت

معلومة أو كتاب أو مذكرة أو حتى ورقة فالرجاء

وضعها هنا حتى يستطيع الأخوه الإستفادة من ذلك ..
*​


----------



## HMS (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*الأجزاء 4 و 5 و 6 ..

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم ..
*​


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (27 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك و يكرمك


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (27 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## ozy (28 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hamadam (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## KSA_ENG (29 نوفمبر 2011)

صراحة انت عملت منتدى جديد

الف 1000 شكرا


----------



## م/الفيفي (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور ويعطيك العافيه على المجهود.


----------



## eng_sameh313 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جــزا ك الـلـه خـيـر ونـفـع الـلـه بـك الامـة


----------



## هدوء الصمت (30 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يوفقك بالدنيا والاخره


----------



## amira maher (30 نوفمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## مريم هاشم (17 ديسمبر 2011)

اللة يوفقك


----------



## م محمود علاء (15 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوجعفر المنصور_83 (19 يناير 2012)

شكرا خوي ونسال الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك وحسنات ابويك


----------



## a_gamal (9 فبراير 2012)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا جزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا


----------



## jilany (9 فبراير 2012)

*ربنا يزيدك علم على علم 
*​


----------



## المحجوب توتي (9 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على الدعم 
ماهى رسم الامتحان الان في مصر ؟


----------



## sam19815050 (16 فبراير 2012)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## MUHAMMAD ESSAM (6 أغسطس 2012)

جميع الملفات تحتوى على نفس المحتوى .
نريد كتب الأسئلة و إجاباتها للـ fe exam .
شكرا .


----------



## مريم هاشم (10 أغسطس 2012)

اللة يوفقك ويخليك


----------



## yassen kassar (10 أغسطس 2012)

اين المرفقات


----------



## mhd abdou (10 أغسطس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , اين الروابط ايها الاخ الكريم *​


----------



## has2006 (16 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وارجو اضافة نسخة عن امتحان سابق ان توفر


----------



## حيدر سعد (16 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## karimnabil03 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نشبة (7 نوفمبر 2012)

يبدوا لي كل اللي جمعته موجود بشكل مجاني في الموقع الرئيسي للجهة المنظمة للإمتحان


----------



## hassan31 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

والله لو قلتلك انت فتحتلي باب كان خلاص فقدت الامل فيه\


----------



## abouzaid42 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

لاخوه الكرام 
أعمل وأعيش فى السعوديه وانوى التقدم لإمتحان FE
اواجه مشكله فى توفير الآله الحاسبه المناسبه لإمتحان fe على ما يبدو أن الموديلات المسموح بها قديمه وغير متوفره فى المكتبات بالسعوديه
إذا أحد الأخوه السعوديين يعرف مكتبه تبيع هذه الموديلات نرجو الإفاده



fx-115 MS
fx-115 MS Plus
fx-115 MS SR
fx-115 ES
fx-115 ES Plus
إذا كانت أى من الأنواع المعتمده متاحه لدى أى من الأخوه المهندسين حتى لو مستعمله بحاله جيده يمكن التواصل لأشتريها منه وجزاكم الله خيراً
​


----------



## نشبة (22 ديسمبر 2012)

في السنة الماضية في امتحان شهر أبريل
أضافوا هذه العبارة
Additional calculators allowed at this exam site: fx-991 ES, fx-991 MS, fx-570 ES, fx-570 MS

وحصلت وحدة منها في مكتبة جرير فرع العليا بالرياض


----------



## mahmoud_safa_allah (10 يناير 2013)

مشكور يا أخي


----------



## باسم الطيب (12 يناير 2013)

جزلك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sami az (12 يناير 2013)

شكرا للمجهود الكبير
فعلا يفيد كثير للمراجعات


----------



## funfon81 (2 فبراير 2013)

مجهود رائع ....شكرا جزيلا


----------



## I love Iraq (2 فبراير 2013)

وفقك الله على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## waleeed (3 فبراير 2013)

الله يجزاك خير 
لكن ماقلت لي أو ما أحد من الأخوان تكلم إذا قد أخذ هالاختبار أو لا
وماذا عن الpe؟؟
ياريت إذا أحد


----------



## Hossam Addin Emam (3 فبراير 2013)

ايا أخى الكتاب اللى انت رافعه ده مجانى على الموقع الرسمى ncees وكل ده غير مفيد بالمره للى هيدخل الأمتحان نرجوا لمن يرفع اى شئ يفهم هو بيعمل ايه


----------



## sami az (3 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله بالجهود والف شكر


----------



## dahlia99 (3 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (4 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك ووفقك أحسنت على هذا المجهود الرائع *


----------



## haameen (25 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## rufaida salah (25 يونيو 2013)

شكراااااا


----------



## dafrawy (17 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مبارك يوسف محمد (7 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيييييلا يا هندسة


----------



## abudreen (17 نوفمبر 2014)

الله يرحم والديك


----------



## mohamed17991 (10 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (8 يناير 2015)

Thanks for your efforts


----------



## mmuhannadd (4 مارس 2015)

شكرا...........


----------



## memo star (20 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mdsayed (10 مارس 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم​


----------

